# Amazing Pianist amazes randomly in an Air Port, playing Chopin...



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

What an amazing moment...

Ingrid Fliter, Argentinian/Jewish Pianist just strolls on to the piano in an air port, awaiting for her flight she plays Chopin...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The unlikelihood there is a piano, available to any and all passersby in a public place, is near to 0. Too many who don't play well or 'just bang' would sit down, become an annoyance, and keeping that under control would be an impossible task, leading to more offended of the public, and the bruised ego of those who were playing who were asked / told to stop.

Pianos set in such places are usually sitting there with the lid locked -- if there is a piano open to all in a public lounge of an airport, it is highly unusual.

Ergo: I think this is anything but a "spontaneous" event


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Some of his pieces are quite suitable for such a place.... "music for airports" 
(don't get me wrong I absolutely love some of Chopin's music)


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

The Pianist who is famous, wrote on her video:

*Second experiment playing in an airport. I was doubting whether to play or not because everyone was sleeping around the piano. Finally gained courage and sat down. Nobody complained apparently!
*
Of course it was spontaneous, she was waiting for a flight, she's a concert pianist, playing at the airport is no one's 'job'...



PetrB said:


> The unlikelihood there is a piano, available to any and all passersby in a public place, is near to 0. Too many who don't play well or 'just bang' would sit down, become an annoyance, and keeping that under control would be an impossible task, leading to more offended of the public, and the bruised ego of those who were playing who were asked / told to stop.
> 
> Pianos set in such places are usually sitting there with the lid locked -- if there is a piano open to all in a public lounge of an airport, it is highly unusual.
> 
> Ergo: I think this is anything but a "spontaneous" event


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The unlikelihood there is a piano, available to any and all passersby in a public place, is near to 0. Too many who don't play well or 'just bang' would sit down, become an annoyance, and keeping that under control would be an impossible task, leading to more offended of the public, and the bruised ego of those who were playing who were asked / told to stop.
> 
> Pianos set in such places are usually sitting there with the lid locked -- if there is a piano open to all in a public lounge of an airport, it is highly unusual.
> 
> Ergo: I think this is anything but a "spontaneous" event


I have to Agreement with you PetrB , my cynical nature immediatly smells a Rat, when reading something like that.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

What rat? what are you talking about?

This was an amazing and beautiful moment...



Pip said:


> I have to Agreement with you PetrB , my cynical nature immediatly smells a Rat, when reading something like that.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

PetrB said:


> The unlikelihood there is a piano, available to any and all passersby in a public place, is near to 0. Too many who don't play well or 'just bang' would sit down, become an annoyance, and keeping that under control would be an impossible task, leading to more offended of the public, and the bruised ego of those who were playing who were asked / told to stop.
> 
> Pianos set in such places are usually sitting there with the lid locked -- if there is a piano open to all in a public lounge of an airport, it is highly unusual.
> 
> Ergo: I think this is anything but a "spontaneous" event


There is a piano at St Pancras Station. Someone is usually playing it. I think it might be open to the public to play but am not sure. Anyone know?


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The unlikelihood there is a piano, available to any and all passersby in a public place, is near to 0. Too many who don't play well or 'just bang' would sit down, become an annoyance, and keeping that under control would be an impossible task, leading to more offended of the public, and the bruised ego of those who were playing who were asked / told to stop.


Unusual, sure. But not impossible. There's a project called Street Pianos that does just that-- put a piano (albeit an upright) in a public place for anyone to play. My roommate said he happened across one last year, and being an outstanding jazz pianist, played an impromptu half hour set.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

earlybard said:


> Unusual, sure. But not impossible. There's a project called Street Pianos that does just that-- put a piano (albeit an upright) in a public place for anyone to play. My roommate said he happened across one last year, and being an outstanding jazz pianist, played an impromptu half hour set.


Maybe the one at St Pacras is a street piano. It's an upright.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The unlikelihood there is a piano, available to any and all passersby in a public place, is near to 0. Too many who don't play well or 'just bang' would sit down, become an annoyance, and keeping that under control would be an impossible task, leading to more offended of the public, and the bruised ego of those who were playing who were asked / told to stop.
> 
> Pianos set in such places are usually sitting there with the lid locked -- if there is a piano open to all in a public lounge of an airport, it is highly unusual.
> 
> Ergo: I think this is anything but a "spontaneous" event


Try Googling "piano schiphol airport" and see what happens.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pip said:


> I have to Agreement with you PetrB , my cynical nature immediatly smells a Rat, when reading something like that.


Just like flash mob presentations of classical music, not spontaneous,_ planned._


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Just Read This:

http://www.terminalu.com/travel-fea...nsferring-at-amsterdam-airport-schiphol/3359/


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

earlybard said:


> Unusual, sure. But not impossible. There's a project called Street Pianos that does just that-- put a piano (albeit an upright) in a public place for anyone to play. My roommate said he happened across one last year, and being an outstanding jazz pianist, played an impromptu half hour set.


Love the street piano project... terrific idea, some very sweet occasions of its being used can be found on youtube. Good energy, nice event.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> Try Googling "piano schiphol airport" and see what happens.


The piano was not there the several times I've been through before... which is now some real time ago.

If I ever happen to be lucky enough to be passing through Schiphol airport again in future, I'll be sure to have something prepared


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Some of his pieces are quite suitable for such a place.... "music for airports"
> (don't get me wrong I absolutely love some of Chopin's music)


Do you think the Stravinsky Sonata would go down as well as the Chopin in the same venue?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

It blows my mind that no one stopped to watch her and it looked like many of the people didn't even realize an extraordinary pianist was playing extraordinary music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dustin said:


> It blows my mind that no one stopped to watch her and it looked like many of the people didn't even realize an extraordinary pianist was playing extraordinary music.


She is playing it in a less than overt manner, more like parlor or background music. I kept waiting for her to play out, not distorting the piece, but, just as overt communicator. She is playing it like it is background music... feh.


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Dustin said:


> It blows my mind that no one stopped to watch her and it looked like many of the people didn't even realize an extraordinary pianist was playing extraordinary music.


One reason could be that... They don't find it extraordinary. Do you stop to listen to the guitarist playing at the corner of the street?

Saul, what are you doing online during Yom Kippur? I saw you as a godly man.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Do you think the Stravinsky Sonata would go down as well as the Chopin in the same venue?


Might encourage people to board!


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> What rat? what are you talking about?
> 
> This was an amazing and beautiful moment...


That's exactly what I mean - such an amazing unscripted totally spontanious moment.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Joshua Bell did an "experiment" playing world-class Bach, etc. incognito in a DC Subway a while back. He was mostly ignored.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/04/AR2007040401721.html


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Dustin said:


> It blows my mind that no one stopped to watch her and it looked like many of the people didn't even realize an extraordinary pianist was playing extraordinary music.


I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Pennypacker said:


> One reason could be that... They don't find it extraordinary. Do you stop to listen to the guitarist playing at the corner of the street?
> 
> Saul, what are you doing online during Yom Kippur? I saw you as a godly man.


Its not Yom Kippur yet in NYC, Yom Kippur comes at 6:50 P.M United States Eastern Time...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Musician said:


> What rat? what are you talking about?
> 
> This was an amazing and beautiful moment...


Of course it wasn't,it was a put up job.
Have you ever seen a piano available for all and sundry to play at an airport ?


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I don't think the fact that people mostly ignored both the pianist in the OP and Joshua Bell in the DC subway should be considered an indictment against anyone who didn't stop to listen. I know that if I'm in an airport or a subway, I'm trying to get someplace I'm usually not in a listening mood.

And of course the majority of those people passing them by are not classical music fans to begin with. I wouldn't expect them to be immediately struck by a newfound appreciation of classical music right then and there, even if the performance was first-rate. That's asking too much of random passersby.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Dustin said:


> It blows my mind that no one stopped to watch her and it looked like many of the people didn't even realize an extraordinary pianist was playing extraordinary music.


It doesn't blow my mind at all. I would be more surprised if she did draw a crowd.

And when you think about it, you can't get too upset if no one stops to listen when no one was asking to hear this music in the first place.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Come on, fellers, it often happens that pianos are left lying around in an airport. You never see the signs: "unattended pianos will be played and the results will make a gorgeous YouTube video?" 

I saw such a sign in Dublin airport just last week...


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

apricissimus said:


> It doesn't blow my mind at all. I would be more surprised if she did draw a crowd.
> 
> And when you think about it, you can't get too upset if no one stops to listen when no one was asking to hear this music in the first place.


I'm not necessarily surprised that no one stopped to listen. I know how modern society disregards classical music. What IS mind-blowing is my previous sentence and this is just a display of that.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Pennypacker said:


> One reason could be that... They don't find it extraordinary. Do you stop to listen to the guitarist playing at the corner of the street?
> 
> Saul, what are you doing online during Yom Kippur? I saw you as a godly man.


Yes, I understand they don't find it extraordinary but I'm just saying that's the part that surprises me.

But anyway, yes I always stop when I hear people playing music instruments in public if they're decently skilled at all. New Orleans is great for doing this.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

There's like a nine-foot grand that's unlocked in Las Vegas' Cosmopolitan Hotel on the 2nd floor atrium where all the drunk people walk by.

Lots of cities are having public pianos randomly scattered throughout the city. But, mind you, these are cheap uprights that have seen better days (much like the stuff you see Valentina Lisitsa playing on in tube stations, etc.).

I doubt she was invited to play that piano at the airport, and I doubt she went to an airport custodian to ask for the keys to unlock it, explaining she's a professional pianist and wants to rock people's worlds. It does seem a bit staged, but, in this case, I think it simply was just unlocked by accident.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

What's the name of the Show-pan piece?


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> What's the name of the Show-pan piece?


There is no piece there by "show-pan"


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> The Pianist who is famous, wrote on her video:
> 
> *Second experiment* playing in an airport.


 (as I just happened to be passing through?)

That sounds planned to me.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Musician said:


> There is no piece there by "show-pan"


*Chopin* is usually pronounced as *"Show-pan"*. Hello, Captain Obvious!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

There are videos of Valentina Lisitsa and Joshua Bell doing the same thing....


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

On her website, there is a video of her doing the (1st/3rd?) "experiment" at Minneapolis. What's "odd" is not that no-one gathers round the piano...but that no one walks past her, in any direction...yet at the conclusion of what is barely two-minutes playing, you can hear applause: either a staged audience, or a crowd had gathered, off-camera.

http://www.ingridfliter.com/media.html#video08


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> *Chopin* is usually pronounced as *"Show-pan"*. Hello, Captain Obvious!


But most of us know this so why are you going to so much trouble. But actually the first part is pronounced as if the "o" was from chop as in chop wood.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> (as I just happened to be passing through?)
> 
> That sounds planned to me.


I can't believe a successful pianist will waste her time like that, to go specifically to perform at an airport...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> I can't believe a successful pianist will waste her time like that, to go specifically to perform at an airport...


It wasn't me that pointed out that she said it was an experiment.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> It wasn't me that pointed out that she said it was an experiment.


You take that word at face value, she is not a scientist, trust me, and that was not a lab...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> You take that word at face value, she is not a scientist, trust me, and that was not a lab...


So ?


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

So, you do the math, she is not a scientist, and there is no point for this so called 'experiment', English is her second language, I'm sure she meant like let me just 'try this' , would be interesting what 'people may say or do' while I'm waiting here between 'flights'... get the drift?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> So, you do the math, she is not a scientist, and there is no point for this so called 'experiment', English is her second language, I'm sure she meant like let me just 'try this' , would be interesting what 'people may say or do' while I'm waiting here between 'flights'... get the drift?


Only scientists do experiments? If there was no point in doing what she did, what point is being made by the OP?


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Only scientists do experiments? If there was no point in doing what she did, what point is being made by the OP?


There is no point in the actual so called 'experiment' from our own perspective, it was only nice to see it from our end, how a musician does what she does spontaneously. It was fun to watch, nothing more then that...


----------



## tensas (Jan 11, 2013)

oh my god I just love chopin. he is such a genius and the nocturne from roman polanskis movie has helped me through good and bad times <3


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> It was fun to watch, nothing more then that...


And yet you agreed with another member (sorry, forgotten which) that it was shocking that this famous pianist playing extraordinary music was being ignored.

In case anyone wonders why I'm pursuing this slightly argumentative line, it's because, as has already been pointed out, this is very similar to the pointless "Joshua Bell plays violin on the underground" marvel and I dislike our Youtube-inspired sloganeering about the decline of traditional culture in our modern life.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm more amazed that nobody stole her camera.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> And yet you agreed with another member (sorry, forgotten which) that it was shocking that this famous pianist playing extraordinary music was being ignored.
> 
> In case anyone wonders why I'm pursuing this slightly argumentative line, it's because, as has already been pointed out, this is very similar to the pointless "Joshua Bell plays violin on the underground" marvel and I dislike our Youtube-inspired sloganeering about the decline of traditional culture in our modern life.


It would have been nice if someone had given her some attention, forget it, they even dissed Chopin...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Musician said:


> It would have been nice if someone had given her some attention, forget it, they even dissed Chopin...


Seriously? Everyone busking in public places deserves some attention? (I don't need to repeat the point, surely, that the proportion of the public that might recognise a famous classical pianist and give her attention on that count alone is small. I've never heard of her, wouldn't have recognised her.)


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Seriously? Everyone busking in public places deserves some attention? (I don't need to repeat the point, surely, that the proportion of the public that might recognise a famous classical pianist and give her attention on that count alone is small. I've never heard of her, wouldn't have recognised her.)


Not her, but her amazing playing and the amazing music...

People are always busy..busy.....busy...


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

This certainly wasn't the same experience we had at London Gatwick last week!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Musician said:


> It would have been nice if someone had given her some attention, forget it, they even dissed Chopin...


The pianist was playing in that manner where you might expect a student at home to play -- self conscious of maybe disturbing the neighbors, they play lightly and do anything but perform.

She was not overtly performing or playing out -- which has nothing to do with the volume level. No wonder no one paid attention, i.e. she seemed to be making zero effort to communicate at all. It doesn't matter what you are playing if you aren't applying any effort to communicate.

Maybe she was exhausted after a long flight, but my immediate reaction was "nothing there," either pianist or Chopin.

Anyone who has made it through undergraduate conservatory and beyond as a piano major is not stunned or in awe of others who can play pieces of that technical level. (Those who don't play at all or did not get to that level are more likely to be awed and amazed.)


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I remember a few years ago I entered a restaurant next to central park in NY, and I sat down and played the piano. The manager came along and listened for a few minutes he even began to sing along, it was hilarious...and fun, and yes random people were listening, the place is pretty active with an open store to the public, so many folks go in and out, I actually did it a number of times and each time got some people listening. On one occasion, I did the same thing in a Hotel Lobby in Manhattan, an odd couple approached me, and listened , why I say an odd couple, the guy was a 6.5 Jewish male, and his lady friend was a German (not Jewish), and fairly shorter then him. After listening to my performances they invited me to that same restaurant to join them for lunch. I agreed but explained to my 'brother' that I keep Kosher, so he understood and the restaurant manager accommodated me with some vegetable dish, so I spend a wonderful afternoon with total strangers. It was cool, but this happened long time ago, and I just don't do these things anymore, I have a business to run and am pretty busy...



PetrB said:


> The pianist was playing in that manner where you might expect a student at home to play -- self conscious of maybe disturbing the neighbors, they play lightly and do anything but perform.
> 
> She was not overtly performing or playing out -- which has nothing to do with the volume level. No wonder no one paid attention, i.e. she seemed to be making zero effort to communicate at all. It doesn't matter what you are playing if you are applying any effort to communicate.
> 
> ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Musician said:


> I remember a few years ago I entered a restaurant next to central park in NY, and I sat down and played the piano. The manager came along and listened for a few minutes he even began to sing along, it was hilarious...and fun, and yes random people were listening, the place is pretty active with an open store to the public, so many folks go in and out, I actually did it a number of times and each time got some people listening. On one occasion, I did the same thing in a Hotel Lobby in Manhattan, an odd couple approached me, and listened , why I say an odd couple, the guy was a 6.5 Jewish male, and his lady friend was a German (not Jewish), and fairly shorter then him. After listening to my performances they invited me to that same restaurant to join them for lunch. I agreed but explained to my 'brother' that I keep Kosher, so he understood and the restaurant manager accommodated me with some vegetable dish, so I spend a wonderful afternoon with total strangers. It was cool, but this happened long time ago, and I just don't do these things anymore, I have a business to run and am pretty busy...


Have you mistaken a discussion forum for a chat room?


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Have you mistaken a discussion forum for a chat room?


what are you saying?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Musician said:


> what are you saying?


When do you run this business as a matter of interest, you seem to be here much of the time.
Also,who is this pianist and is she actually well known ?


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

moody said:


> When do you run this business as a matter of interest, you seem to be here much of the time.
> Also,who is this pianist and is she actually well known ?


I own an internet based business.

And yes she is fairly known...


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm more amazed that nobody stole her camera.


I was astonished by the same thing.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

maestro57 said:


> I was astonished by the same thing.


I generally think that people going to an Air port flying from one place to the next are not planning to steal, and I assume that the vast majority are not thieves or crooks, people need to learn how to give the benefit of the doubt, its for free and not so hard to achieve...


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Musician said:


> I generally think that people going to an Air port flying from one place to the next are not planning to steal, and I assume that the vast majority are not thieves or crooks, people need to learn how to give the benefit of the doubt, its for free and not so hard to achieve...


I guess Manxfeeder and I think like thieves. Beware.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

maestro57 said:


> I guess Manxfeeder and I think like thieves. Beware.


If you really need a camera, please dont steal, let me know and I'l get you one for a crazy deal...


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Musician said:


> I generally think that people going to an Air port flying from one place to the next are not planning to steal, and I assume that the vast majority are not thieves or crooks, people need to learn how to give the benefit of the doubt, its for free and not so hard to achieve...


Vast majority. All it takes is one.

Also, you mean these are the same tourists you should give the benefit of the doubt to - the ones that travel through airports - that go on planes and hi-jack them? Perhaps we should get rid of security checkpoints at all airports. Or, you mean these are these trust-worthy tourists that gave rise to the "Watch for Pick Pockets" signs in the elevators of the Eiffel Tower and Louvre room of the Mona Lisa?

I appreciate your lecture, nonetheless.

-----------

Back on topic, sort of: Ingrid Fliter is an excellent pianist. I'd have to admit, though, I wouldn't recognise her if I saw her at Schipol. If anyone cares to listen to her 2011, EMI recording of Beethoven's Appassionata, she plays the last two minutes of the first movement with more clarity and technical precision than any I've ever heard (and I have just about every single interpretation of this piece).

I'm glad you posted this video, as more people should know about her talent!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

maestro57 said:


> Vast majority. All it takes is one.
> 
> Also, you mean these are the same tourists you should give the benefit of the doubt to - the ones that travel through airports - that go on planes and hi-jack them? Perhaps we should get rid of security checkpoints at all airports. Or, you mean these are these trust-worthy tourists that gave rise to the "Watch for Pick Pockets" signs in the elevators of the Eiffel Tower and Louvre room of the Mona Lisa?
> 
> ...


Yes there is close to zero chance that someone is going to still your camera on an airport, I wouldnt worry about it so much. There was far more expensive and rewarding thing there taking place, and they ignored that, so I don't see a reason why they will concentrate about someone's camera sitting there in the middle of the lobby, and this is besides the fact that it looks alarming and not so attractive for stealing, when something is in the middle like that, it looks peculiar and suspicious, usually thieves would want some kind of cover when doing his criminal activities, and not risk been caught when the item is located in a public place in broad daylight. But that's beside the point, it makes no sense to consider anyone traveling in an air port to be a thief. Have you ever gone into the restaurant believing that the people that are dining next to you are thieves? How about a movie theater, are they thieves too?

Generally people are good, and its there is no reason to consider them as thieves. But that doesn't mean that you need to flaunt your belongings publicly, and of course one has always take some measures for his protection, but placing a camera in a middle of a lobby of an air port, is a minimal risk, given the odd situation, and the unlikeliness that someone would actually steal it.

Given the beauty on one hand and the joy of performing on a piano publicly and the minimal chance that someone will steal your old used camera, I think its a risk worthwhile taking...


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Who said animals don't like music?


----------

